# Desirable is available now!



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As above really, will be buying some,for 2 reasons, 1. to test against AF's product and 2.because i really rate their products, anyway heres the link for anyone interested:wave:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheap at half the price


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Only 200ml size. I don't need any more full size pots of wax.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

So is this Auto Finesse Desire?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Only 200ml size. I don't need any more full size pots of wax.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> So is this Auto Finesse Desire?


Who knows apart from angelwax and auto finesse


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

This bit is the best ...

*"Desirable, from Angelwax, was born in our laboratory and started life as a very small 20 pot production run. This beautifully crafted detailing wax was designed to be a limited edition run which sadly, never materialised. "*


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Alzak said:


> This bit is the best ...
> 
> *"Desirable, from Angelwax, was born in our laboratory and started life as a very small 20 pot production run. This beautifully crafted detailing wax was designed to be a limited edition run which sadly, never materialised. "*


:lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I never know what to think about new waxes when I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. 

Jay, its not desire, its by angle wax.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Alzak said:


> This bit is the best ...
> 
> *"Desirable, from Angelwax, was born in our laboratory and started life as a very small 20 pot production run. This beautifully crafted detailing wax was designed to be a limited edition run which sadly, never materialised. "*


That and the label did make me chuckle.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Wondering how long it will take to get this thread locked by DW staff ...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Simple to work out the orginal Desire for AF was made by anglewax 20 pots AF then decided to go to another chemist maybe south asian (cheaper more profit) and have it redone but with same name.

Anglewax make some nice waxes more then likely some of you might be already using some :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> I never know what to think about new waxes when I'm pretty happy with the ones I have.
> 
> Jay, its not desire, its by angle wax.


Problem is jon both parties are saying nothing, testing side by side is going to be the only way to get a true answer opinion of the newcomer


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Simple to work out the orginal Desire for AF was made by anglewax 20 pots AF then decided to go to another well know chemist and have it redone but with same name.
> 
> Anglewax make some nice waxes more then likely some of you might be already using some :thumb:


I have some angelwax and for the money its flipping fantastic so won't take much to get me to try the latest offering:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Angelwax make it pretty clear by there hints lol.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Am I ask how much wax you have in your collection now mark? You will have to let us know how it compares to desire lol


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like is good time now to place small order with AW ...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Am I ask how much wax you have in your collection now mark? You will have to let us know how it compares to desire lol


will do:thumb:

Bet i'm not the only one

Tbh i sell alot i find i'm not using, i only have 7 full pots currently


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Looks like is good time now to place small order with AW ...


I really like the shampoo :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

This is awesome :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I imagine angelw cant comment due to not being a sponsor.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> I imagine angelw cant comment due to not being a sponsor.


A moment of Deja Vu there.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am defo going to be ordering some of this next month then.

After the whole debacle with AF in the old thread, if you remember that... lol!! Forever tarnished my (and many others) opinion of them. Since then I've only bought Mercury as I figured out what the rest of products were actually, and bought the ones I liked under other labels.

Things these re-bottling companies do for money ay!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So who the hell made my Illusion then?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> So who the hell made my Illusion then?


Some guy in china :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

What happend to the rest of the thread?
Dw police been in force again


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

AF are probably one of the biggest forum sponsers. Go figure.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

chrisc said:


> What happend to the rest of the thread?
> Dw police been in force again


Chris, there are two threads on the go, the intial one about the sample which grew arms and legs and this one. The first thread was locked for a tidy up after some bickering it was then unlocked then was locked again most of yesterday for some reason


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Can someone point me in the direction if the other threads please?

Have tried some searching but coming up with nada. 

Thanks


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

TooFunny said:


> Can someone point me in the direction if the other threads please?
> 
> Have tried some searching but coming up with nada.
> 
> Thanks


Look down 4 threads. It's in the title.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> What happend to the rest of the thread?
> Dw police been in force again


nope just you mixing up the threads chris, and we're never 'in force'


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> What happend to the rest of the thread?
> Dw police been in force again


As Kevin says your in the wrong thread!!, on a side note then please don't questions the moderation of the forum on the open forum (imaginary or real) , if you have an issue then contact a staff member as per the rules.


----------

